# Idea infancy



## Ferriswheel (May 19, 2020)

My thought of moving is in its infancy. My questions are very general and I thank you in advance for all replies! 
Can I live as a single man on $40k Canadian? I am a simple man (not a simpleton) with modest tastes. I don't want to live in a major city.

Can I import my Harley?

I do a solo acoustic guitar act based mostly on 60s, 70s rock and roll. Is there a demand in the cafes/bars for something like this? English performance but I certainly want to incorporate some native music.

I am teacher but would retire before heading abroad. What are the opportunities for teachers from Canada in Portugal. I would be interested in something casual. Not full time.

I am under the impression that there are opportunities to teach private English lessons and not be affiliated with any school. True?

Again, I thank you for taking them time to address my questions.


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

Hi,
40k of your money is about 25k Euro.
Average wage here is about 1.2k Euro a month x 14 months (yes 14) is about 17k Euro pa.
If you live like a local then you'll have about 30% for extra curricular activities. 
I didn't do any tax calculations.
You can import a Harley and there's many different hoops to jump through, do a search on this forum for lots of vehicle import info. Here's one of many motorcycle events. 



Not much of an organized live music scene/venues so asking in places you want to play in person is the way forward. Porto does have vibrant alternative music but it's a bit underground as the funding and venues are difficult so a bit of squatting goes on in unused buildings as practice and recording spaces. Fado will only be in Portuguese but most other music is acceptable in English. 
Difficult to get jobs so a load of Portuguese have gone abroad for work. English is widely spoken and possibly 25% (a guess) are fluent and articulate so you'll need some luck to get work teaching the subject privately. 
Best is here people talk to each other and a lot of stuff is not internet based so you'll have to come here and spend a couple of months talking to people directly to get any idea if you want to live here or not.


----------

